# After bulking phase, when do you start cutting?



## ecwholic (Dec 8, 2007)

I was wondering, once I reach my target weight, when would I start cutting? Do most of you start cutting once you reach that weight or do you go above it and then start cutting?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2007)

Go to maintenance for 2-4 weeks before you start cutting.  Automatically your body will shed some ponds because your food intake is less.  Then slowly work yourself into a caloric deficit.


----------



## ecwholic (Dec 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Go to maintenance for 2-4 weeks before you start cutting.  Automatically your body will shed some ponds because your food intake is less.  Then slowly work yourself into a caloric deficit.



So would I make my target weight a little more than what I really want, so that when I cut and lose weight, it'll be closer to my ideal goal?


----------



## Skin n Bonez (Dec 11, 2007)

"Go to maintenance for 2-4 weeks before you start cutting. Automatically your body will shed some ponds because your food intake is less. Then slowly work yourself into a caloric deficit." 
What if someone skips that and goes straight into the cutting stage?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

I will bulk until after the holidays. Maintenance for about a month, then cut. It's going to be hell this year. On my cutting phases I don't cheat much. No beer, no fast food. It sucks. But this year I'm considering eliminating alchohol altogether.


----------



## ecwholic (Dec 15, 2007)

Just wondering, if my goal is 175 lbs at 12% bodyfat, what should my goal be on this bulk? Somewhere around 185 lbs?


----------



## KentDog (Dec 15, 2007)

Your question is pretty subjective. It all depends how your bodyfat is during your bulk.


----------

